# Curious about possible genes



## DoubleDoves (May 16, 2011)

One of my ring neck doves, Yule, is a wild type color, or at least I'm pretty sure. The store where I got him sells only white, wild, and the occasional interesting color that the breeder gets(there was a cinnamon there when we bought Yule). However, Yule has a lot of light purple on his head and neck, and also a white patch right under his chin. What color are these characteristics of? Are they just normal or are they unusual for wild types?

Here are some pictures!







&









Yule is such a diva. ^_^ He was such a ham when I was trying to snap some pictures with the phone.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The purpley color makes me think that he's rosy. He doesn't seem quite dark enough to be wild type, though I could be wrong. 

http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/rosy.jpg

http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html

Do you have full body pictures--he looks like a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Libis said:


> The purpley color makes me think that he's rosy. He doesn't seem quite dark enough to be wild type, though I could be wrong.
> 
> http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/rosy.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes...I agree...it does look like a Rosy in the pic. My female Rosy has a light patch under her chin. The male Rosy has a darker purple colored head and breast than the female Rosy.
http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/rosy.htm

It would help to identify the color if you took several pics of the bird...front, back, and side.


Dawn


----------



## DoubleDoves (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! =D I'll have a photo shoot with him later on today and get shots from all sides.


----------

